# Driftwood



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I finally got that one certain piece of driftwood for the 220 planted. And heres a pic. Mopani stump 21 inches tall and 18 inches at the base. Listed price was $70. but with my discount and trading 10 bristlenose juvies my final price was only $30


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Merry freaking XMAS, jeez thats a stump not a piece lol


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I can't see the pic of it...probably blocked from my work laptop, but just by the sound of those dimensions....WOW! I'll try looking up the thread at home. I love the look of driftwood in a planted tank.


----------



## Albtraum (Dec 23, 2009)

excellent piece of driftwood! I paid $30 for 2 pieces a fraction that size :[


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I paid 30 bucks for a sliver of that lol.


Looks like you might have to trim it, hopefully you dont soak the mopani, if so thats gonna be a long process for a piece that size, god that thing is awesome. trade you my 52" sony bravia 1080P TV for it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The tank its going in is 72 x 24 x 31 so it won't need any trimming. It sure does help to breed fish that the lfs wants so get to do a lot of trading.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

that is beautiful


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE MEMBERS IN THIS FORUM AND THEIR FAMILY MEMBERS...that's one of the most awesome driftwood that i have ever seen..


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

gotta love a good deal on a big piece of DW.
nice pick up


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Other than trading with your local fish store, where is a good place to get driftwood? I want a nice big piece or two for a 55g planted tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Aquabid has lots of nice pieces on there at not a bad price. Even swap shops on different forums. You can also go to river beds and such and find some cool pieces.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The DW in my angel tank is all collected native, less one piece I got from ebay for a steal that came from the mountains of west virginia. its an awesome piece, smaller but it creates a cave when stood on its "base" that the kkuhlis and corydoras claim.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW! It is beautiful. I feel cheated that I bought a piece of planted driftwood that is a mere sliver of yours for $24.


----------

